
I went to Nigeria and saw the future of consumer tech - apompliano
https://medium.com/@apompliano/i-went-to-nigeria-and-saw-the-future-of-consumer-technology-e8d69a14684b#.e1bwvn1u3
======
finid
_One out of every two Nigerians have access to the internet._

The few Nigerian friends I have disagree with that statement.

